# Solved: "There is not enough memory or disk space to complete the operation."



## Ofer (Jan 5, 2009)

I use microsoft office 2007 My computer is dual core 2.53 Ghz 3 GB memory and I have 91.4 GB free disk space.
I am using Windows XP Professional Version 2002 Service Pack 2
I work a lot with word and did not have any problem. Now i have a problem with one particular file that I can not open and I always get the error "There is not enough memory or disk space to complete the operation. " When I try to open the file File size is not so big 652 KB Any ideas what I can do.

Thanks
Ofer


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What type of file? Where did it come from?

If you do not have file endings showing, you should. Be sure that there is not a hidden "exe" or "com" at the end of that file.


----------



## Ofer (Jan 5, 2009)

The file was probably corrupted I copy it again (From email) end it works OK.
Thanks


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Good.

You can mark your own threads "solved" using the button above.


----------

